# I groomed a shih tzu today



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My boyfriends mom asked me if I could groom Chloe and I told her I'd try my best. She was very matted so it took even longer. I shaved her with a #3 and scissored her legs and face. A little choppy but I think they'll be happy with it. Shes hanging out with me at my house for a while until I drop her back off at home, otherwise she'll just be all alone. She had a lot of fun though and it was a good experience for me. 

Before:

















After:

















Playing outside:
















Poor cat...lol


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

She looks really cute. I got a bit ticked with my groomer last time. She makes a fuss if I ask for the dogs to be left a bit longer like you did. She likes to zap their hair off with a #7 all over. I asked her if she could leave Tyson's legs a bit longer because he has a terrible front - stands with his foot facing out on the left hand side. But she said his leg was so bad it wouldn't make any difference. 

I think she is ticked off because I decided to clip Lucy myself. But she hasn't lost any business - she is still doing the two Shih-tzus. Of course, if I ask her if she is annoyed because of that - she will obviously say "No - of course not." 

I think I am going to get a #3 and try that on Lucy instead of the attachments which leave her a bit "shaggy".


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks!



Purley said:


> She looks really cute. I got a bit ticked with my groomer last time. She makes a fuss if I ask for the dogs to be left a bit longer like you did. She likes to zap their hair off with a #7 all over. I asked her if she could leave Tyson's legs a bit longer because he has a terrible front - stands with his foot facing out on the left hand side. But she said his leg was so bad it wouldn't make any difference.
> 
> I think she is ticked off because I decided to clip Lucy myself. But she hasn't lost any business - she is still doing the two Shih-tzus. Of course, if I ask her if she is annoyed because of that - she will obviously say "No - of course not."
> 
> I think I am going to get a #3 and try that on Lucy instead of the attachments which leave her a bit "shaggy".


Wow a #7? I love my #3, I use it more than any of my other blades. Seems to be the perfect length, not to short, not to long.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a transformation! She looks like an adorable puppy now. You got some great photos of her. We have a digital camera and Swizzle moves so fast I always miss the good shot.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Well, I discovered that a #3 is really expensive. Something like $75. So instead for the time being I got a #30. The guy at the store is a groomer and he said the #30 will work better with the attachments. At least I can use different size attachments and then next month I should be able to afford a #3. 

Got lots of expenses this month! Actually, it seems to work out that you have lots of expenses every month!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks like she went back to being a pup from an adult....looks really cute!


----------

